# time difference and fertility meds



## bellacnd (Jan 10, 2011)

Im from Vancouver, Canada. I am off to Gennet in Prague in 4 in a half weeks  my husband and I booked our flight and booked hotel and this morning just received the copy of my prescription for Estrodiol and progesterone..I am wondering about how to take my estrodiol when I leave to Prague, because of the 9 hr difference.I was never good at trying to figure this out.I am a bit stressed because of this, I just don't want to take too much. i will explain: I need to take 3 tablets of Estrodiol a day, morning , afternoon and evening (Gennet didn't even tell me how many hours apart I should take them) They juat said to take at same time.I'm such a worry wart    It's a big time difference.I'm leaving Canada May 17 Tue, that morning I will take 1 tablet then in afternoon another tablet at 4:00 plane is off  we stop quickly in Amsterdam at 10:25am it will be May 18 by then, then plane is off again at 11:40am and I arrive in Prague at 1:15 pm May 18th.I don't know if this is clear but I'm feeling really frazzled as Gennett said to take tablets at same time, but It is not all that clear to me  Is there anyone out there that understands what I'm saying and who can help? 
Hugs to you all


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bellacnd,

Usually a three times a day tablet would be taken at roughly 6-8 hourly intervals. Just try to keep 6-8 hours between doses as you travel and it should work out ok. Keep your watch on Canada time and keep taking your tablets as normal until you get to your final destination and then switch watch to local time when you get there and recalculate your 'new' timings for your tablets.

Hope this makes sense and helps 
Maz x


----------



## bellacnd (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Mazv, this does help  I just hope I will do it right and not stress about it  I worry about little things when I should stay positvie. Thank you again


----------

